# Wood for shelves



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

We're in the process of redoing our game room - sold the pinballs and arcade games and bought a pool table (guess she figures we need some place to stack stuff). Anyway, we currently have a large glass shelved display for collectables and knick knacks but she wants to get rid of it and put a row of shelves around the walls. The pool table and bar are Mahogany so I'd like to stain the shelves and brackets to match. What would you suggest as the best wood to use that hopefully won't warp and will take a dark stain? Stopped by Lowes for a minute last night and it looked like all they had was pine, oak and poplar. In addition to the selection - how about a good source for it? Thanks. BTW - if anyone wants a large (8' 3" tall X 45" wide) glass shelved display I can make you a deal. Only asking $100 but everything is negotiable - just like to move it by Saturday.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

These are Mahogany....at the time a lot less expensive than oak or maple! I ripped 3/4 plywood and lipped with solid, leaving a slight toe.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Go to:

http://www.houstonhardwoods.com/index.php

or

http://www.clarkshardwoodlumberco.com/index.php


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

If you want mahogany, get mahogany. It's not that expensive if all your talking about is a couple shelves. Houston hardwoods has some nice boards, I was there yesturday. 
later, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks guys - I'll try to run by today or tomorrow.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Fill up the wallet before you go. They have some nice stuf in there.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Got out for nothin'. Did take a couple of price sheets with me. The guy I talked to suggested I use Virola. Said it was about half the price of Mahogany, looked almost identical and took stain better. We went out and looked at some and it did look good. Anybody ever used it? Now I have to find out how much of this stuff she wants to put up.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

You want to make it even cheaper, buy the rough wood and plane it yourself or bring it by and do it on my drum sander.
later, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I was looking at the difference. Guess I should get some use out of my planer. Dumb question - there are two prices shown - specified and random. What does that refer to?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Viking48 said:


> I was looking at the difference. Guess I should get some use out of my planer. Dumb question - there are two prices shown - specified and random. What does that refer to?


I believe they may mean, random = S2S or planed top and bottom with the sides random sized or not cut to a specified width.

Specified is S4S or planed on top and bottom for specified thickness and also the sides also cut to a specified size which is easier to cut straight.

I used to buy S2S a lot of the time when I had a cabinet shop and was much less expensive but had to cut the sides square which takes labor to do the task and a way to cut straight was needed which would be difficult on a table saw.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Randon = go pick it out your self or you ask for x board/feet and you get what you get.
Specified = you ask for specific widths and lengths.
Rough wood is just that, rough. It's not planed at all. 
later, biggreen


----------

